# 66 GTO Restoration Help Needed



## Dolby Gray (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello, my name is Dolby, I'm new to the forum. I just acquired a 66 GTO that has had a frame off restoration and a some of the work is pretty suspect. The person or company that did the restoration is unavailable to me and I'm having problems with some of the work that was done. So a little info about the car, 1966 Pontiac GTO 2 Door Hardtop, 389 V8 4 Speed Triple Black. Power Disc Brake Conversion, but otherwise pretty stock. I'm planning to get rid of the Edelbrock Carb and aluminum intake and install a Tri-Power set up, possibly a cam and a set of Cragar Super Sport wheels. I will be selling any parts that I pull off to help fund the project. Anyway, so I'm looking for a good source for the Tri-Power set up. I'm also looking to see if anyone has a Cragar Super Sport wheel in 15"x 8" that might be able to help out with some measurements. The wheels that are on the car are the Rallye I style, but whoever put them on installed wheel spacers on the rear axle to get clearance for the brake rotors and now the tires are rubbing the fenders in the rear even with air shocks. :banghead: Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

